# Mucus with no stool?



## featheryabigant (Aug 13, 2011)

ive been passing mucus at the toilet but with no stool, is this common with for someone with IBD ? and why is it happening.


----------



## Grant (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes this is happening all the time now for me. I think its due to the inflammation & it produces an unnatural amount of mucus. Not pleasant but better than blood I guess.
Rgds
Grant


----------



## RFarmer (Aug 13, 2011)

Mucus serves alot of purposes in the bowel. Naturally, there's a lining of mucus in the bowel to protect it from bacteriums and such. Alternatively, it could be a byproduct of ulcers, or other mucus-producing injuries. Your bowels could also just be producing an excess of mucus, for the purpose of being slippery. Could indicate a bacterial infection. I don't think there's really any way to be sure of the cause, unless you do a colonoscopy.

I wouldn't get too freaked out, so long as it's just mucus, and it's your only symptom. If you start bleeding profusely, it might be time to see a doctor. If you find yourself in a large amount of pain, it might be time to see a doctor. 

Good luck!


----------



## soretum (Aug 14, 2011)

I had a lot of mucus beofre I was diagnosed, its a sign of inflammation


----------



## Sophia (Aug 14, 2011)

I had a lot of mucus and blood just before I was diagnosed, no stool for me either. The passing of all this mucus and blood started off quite "innocently", but escalated quickly and was extremely painful in my case. I had about 18 bms a day at that point, a fever, and was very weak, and I needed to be admitted to the hospital. If the mucus isn't associated with a lot of pain, you should still inform your doctor about the change in symptoms, and carefully monitor your bms, and if you feel like you are getting worse you should take action and not let it go too far. Mucus is often associated with inflammation in the large intestine. 

I hope you feel better, and I hope the symptoms aren't too severe. 

Hugs,


----------



## Welsh-bird (Aug 14, 2011)

This is pretty common for me too. Even after my colectomy, I'm still passing LOTS of mucus. Just can't seem to get on top of it.!
Hoping you'll soon be feeling better.


----------



## Miss Jones (Aug 14, 2011)

So glad i found this forum. I've had mucus a couple of times and didn't know what the heck was goin on. Glad to know i'm not the only one


----------



## xJillx (Aug 15, 2011)

Passing mucus is a symptom I have, as well.  Actually, it was my first and only symptom before getting diagnosed.

Does anyone else get rectal pressure due to the mucus?  I have always struggled with rectal pressure, and after months of trying to figure out the cause, I am starting to think it's due to the mucus.  I am thinking maybe if I only have a small amount of mucus waiting to pass, it kind of just sits there unable to pass on its own (waiting to be pushed through with a BM), giving me that pressure feeling.  Anyone else?


----------



## Tesscorm (Aug 15, 2011)

My son described the same sensation...  he's only had issues with mucus a couple of times, but the first time, he did mention that he'd been feeling like he 'had to go' but when he tried, nothing came out.  Finally, he said, he pushed hard and just passed some mucus...


----------



## Cecilia (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the same thing, mucus & blood and if I do pass stool its thin. I also have a constant urge to go. I am newly diagnosed but it seems par for the course. I hope you feel better. 

Best, 
Ceci


----------

